# plastic storage bobbins



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Can someone point to where to purchase, and what kind, plastic yarn storage bobbins? I have a regular knit picks ball winder- wouldn't one of these bobbins fit on that, or would there be another way? I saw bobbin winders that look like fishing poles on ebay....but thinking there is a better way.

Here is a rav. link for bobbin winder: what do you think?
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinner-central/1381824/1-25

Now to find cheap plasitc bobbins- or cardboard, online...


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Great! I bought my Lendrum from Susans', will give her a call and see if she knows what will work on it. This is such an economical way to go.,..
I found a thread on using a ball winder, then putting your yarn on tp rolls- but my yarn is in my living room, and not so sure I want tp rolls stacked around...
Frazzlehead, if you read this, would like to hear what you think about your handcrank. I put an ISO on the ravelry equipment board. 
Off topic, but what do you think about Turkish Spindles? Jenkins is coming out with new ones today-
So today going out for "fleece quality control" - that means catching the wild as all get out sheep to see who goes and who stays. Someone coming to purchase butcher lambs- hoping to catch these guys before they get here- boy do I have a great hubby, who is my sheep wranglerer.. is that a word?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a hand crank, hand turned bobbin winder. I got mine on eBay also the bobbins, all very cheaply. Mine is all wood


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

how did you know what sized bobbins would work in your crank bobbin winder? 
Vintage 9" Wood Weave Loom Bobbin Spool Quill Textile | eBay
would something like these work in a standard winder?
Hubby dug up a hand crank drill that looks like it would work fine with a dowel...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

From what I know they have a pretty standard interior diameter. It's the length and the outside diameter that changes. They are designed to fit inside specific shuttles. You can make or buy pirns too. Make them out of magazine covers or stiffer card stock.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZkjkPmW934]Winding a bobbin using a pirn - YouTube[/ame]
Pirn winder | Weavolution


----------

